# Tour De Palm Springs



## Gordon Gekko (Jan 24, 2008)

My wife and I just signed up for the '09 Tour De Palm Springs. This will be my first century and my wife's first 55 mile ride. We're looking forward to it. Any tips from people that have ridden this ride in the past? Is anyone else planning to do this ride this year?


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

It was my first century too. Just enjoy it. You will feel it around mile 80. I am thinking about Solvang again this year.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks. On a scale from 1 to 10 in terms of difficulty, where does the Palm Springs ride fall...5? How about Solvang? 

Is there some type of standard scale for measuring difficulty of rides in cycling like there is in rock climbing?


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

I've done Palm Springs 5 times. It was my first Century also. I would say it is a really good choice for the first timer. It has some climbing but it's pretty flat. Save yourself for the wind on the way back from Indio. And watch the weather. Don't dress to warm. Cold in the morning but almost always gets warm rather quickly


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Gordon Gekko said:


> Thanks. On a scale from 1 to 10 in terms of difficulty, where does the Palm Springs ride fall...5? How about Solvang?
> 
> Is there some type of standard scale for measuring difficulty of rides in cycling like there is in rock climbing?


As centuries go, Palm Springs is about a 3 in difficulty. Not completely hill-free, but nothing particularly steep or long. Agree on it being a great first century with a LOT of other people (the only downside for me was the sheer number of people).


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

There's no V scale like climbing. It depends on where you ride now. To some it will be flat to others that first constant uphill for miles will seem steep. It's a fun ride no matter what. Lot's of rest stops. Music and food.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Jan 24, 2008)

Cool. Thanks for the info. Looking forward to it.


----------



## cmaz44 (Apr 30, 2005)

Is there any chance that groups will form for the 100 mile? I am really banking on possibly working with other riders to cover the mileage easier. I always race and never did a century. Is it anything like a group ride?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

cmaz44 said:


> Is there any chance that groups will form for the 100 mile? I am really banking on possibly working with other riders to cover the mileage easier. I always race and never did a century. Is it anything like a group ride?


Of course there will be large packs all along the route. I lived down there for a couple years and I've done this ride many times. When I lived there I never registered for it, just rode the route. There will be lots of local "bandit" riders that start early so there really isn't a real front of this ride. If you show up early you can fall into a pack that will suit your pace. HTH


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

cmaz44 said:


> Is there any chance that groups will form for the 100 mile? I am really banking on possibly working with other riders to cover the mileage easier. I always race and never did a century. Is it anything like a group ride?


I'd caution against trying to do any kind of pacelining or pack riding with people you don't know on this ride. You'll definitely find others to ride with, but because there are so many first time century riders on this one, it's a bit dicey to try to judge their skill level and ability. Lots of erratic riders out there for this. Nothing wrong with that (I tend to be a bit erratic myself), but can make for some challenging situations with other riders. 

First time century means slow and steady in my book.

IMHO, of course.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

so i might do the century but i will most likely do the 50..but only if it is clear. currently it calls for showers saturday and sunday. you think the forcast will hold up?

p.s. it woudl be my first century but i have done a number of 65 milers with larger hills.


----------



## mmbtv (May 9, 2007)

If you want to add approx. 10 - 15 miles and some climbing to the 50 mile route, start with the 100 milers then cut off at 1000 Palms Canyon onto the 50 mile route.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

that is a good idea, i saw that on the map. i wonder if anyone else will do that?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

lesper4 said:


> that is a good idea, i saw that on the map. i wonder if anyone else will do that?


A lot of locals do that bypass down 1K Palms.


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm doing the 55. I did the 25 last year and it was a lot of fun. As others have mentioned, this can be a very crowded ride! The support is great, however and the organizers put a lot of effort into the event.

Weather last year was mid-70's and sunny. This year will be cooler, a chance of showers and perhaps windy. I'm hoping the 55 'spreads out' a little in terms of the number of riders. Regardless, this is a fun ride and I'm sure it will be great this time, too.

Look for me -- I'm the one on the Trek.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

i did the 25 last year as well (sick) too easy and beautiful weather.

i am suprised how many crashes i saw on the rotues especially with in the first 5 miles or less starting and ending. I saw a cop helping out a crash last year...he parked his car in the middle of the raod which caused another crash i just barely avoided.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

weather is suposed to be partly cloudy (mostly sunny) and 61 on saturday.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

well it was a great ride. i wasnt able to identify anyone but the 100/65 mile ride has some beautiful scenary.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

lesper4 said:


> well it was a great ride. i wasnt able to identify anyone but the 100/65 mile ride has some beautiful scenary.


nice. good weather?


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

It's a much easier century than Solvang, which is only slightly harder than average itself. Funds raised go to a good cause and they do check wristbands at the stops, if you want food or drink.

They send groups off in intervals. My best tip is to leave on the early side, but don't assemble with everybody at the start area. Just start riding on the main boulevard that heads out of town.

Oh, and in past years, there's a half-mile stretch of road past the midway point that is horrible. Don't ride with a pack there, so you can pick your best line thru the bumps. Many riders tweak wheels or take a spill there, so ride with caution. A rest stop awaits you just on the other side of a freeway underpass.


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

Weather was great. Temps started around 43 and went up to about 62. The sun was out and we had a stiff wind on the first part of the course, but things settled down once we turned East. The event had a large turnout and the SAG stops were *very* busy.

The funniest part was we made the entire 55-mile ride with no crashes or mishaps. On the 2-mile ride back to the hotel, I nearly get doored by one car and a pedestrian drops his very large Gatorade bottle into the street right in front of me. Two near misses!


----------

